# Bank transfer - Any comeback



## Neilc78 (7 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

I am in the process of buying an expensive camera of a guy in England. It is effectively a private purchase. The camera cost is in the region of €800. The guy has sent me his name, address, phone number and all his bank account details. The agreement is I transfer the money into his account and he ships the camera to me. I am wondering if I paid for the camera by transfer and then there was no word from this guy or the product did not arrive, is there any way I can cancel the transfer and recoup the money? 
I am really looking for a fail safe way of paying without going over to the UK.
thanks, neil


----------



## mercman (7 Feb 2009)

You pays your money, you take your chances. Certainly wouldn't be my cup of tea. Be prepared to say Good Bye to €800.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Feb 2009)

Son lost money by trusting someone on e-bay and sending a draft.  Goods never arrived and need to say draft was cashed before stop placed.

 is the only option in a situation like this but it has an excess also AFAIK.

Could you get free Ryanair flight over and back.


----------



## Neilc78 (7 Feb 2009)

Doesn't paypal need to be used for only ebay items in order to be covered.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Feb 2009)

PayPal Buyer Protection is a policy that can provide purchase protection for buyers on eBay. It helps eligible buyers recover funds from eBay sellers who do not deliver the promised goods, or who deliver goods that are significantly not as described in the listing. Eligible buyers may, at PayPal's sole discretion, receive a payment from PayPal or have funds recovered from sellers. 

Could you pay by credit card?


----------



## Neilc78 (7 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> PayPal Buyer Protection is a policy that can provide purchase protection for buyers on eBay. It helps eligible buyers recover funds from eBay sellers who do not deliver the promised goods, or who deliver goods that are significantly not as described in the listing. Eligible buyers may, at PayPal's sole discretion, receive a payment from PayPal or have funds recovered from sellers.
> 
> Could you pay by credit card?


 
I have an Ulster Bank Visa and a National Irish Bank Mastercard. I can pay with either. Would this be a better way to proceed, would they offer me some protection?


----------



## Joe Hill (7 Feb 2009)

Neilc78 said:


> I have an Ulster Bank Visa and a National Irish Bank Mastercard. I can pay with either. Would this be a better way to proceed, would they offer me some protection?


 
You'll only be able to pay by credit card if the seller has a terminal or has a friend who will process the transation or him. Otherwise I agree with the OP, Paypal is your best bet. If that can't be done, do you know anyone in the UK who could pick up the camera for you and pay on the spot?


----------



## Neilc78 (7 Feb 2009)

The seller does have a terminal. He claims to have a camera shop that is closing down due to the recession over there. He claims to be selling his stock but that the shop is effectively closed. He suggested paying by credit card originally. Do cards cover you against non delivery or fraudulent sellers?


----------



## Joe Hill (7 Feb 2009)

This is cut and pasted from the Financial Regulator's wesite www.itsyourmoney.ie :

*"Disputed purchases and withdrawals (transactions)*
A disputed purchase or withdrawal can happen if:
·         the transaction was not authorised by you;
·         lthe supplier did not deliver the goods or services; or
·         lthe goods or services were faulty or not as described.
In these cases, using a credit card offers more protection than if you had paid by cash as your credit-card provider may agree to reverse the transaction. This is called a chargeback. The timeframe and the rules for chargebacks are different for different credit-card accounts. It is important to remember that your credit-card provider has the right to decide whether or not to make a chargeback based on the rules of the account you have. When making that decision, the provider will take account of how quickly you tell them about any problem and the nature of your dispute with the supplier.
You should write to your credit-card provider to confirm your request for the chargeback. If they do not agree to the chargeback, you can make a complaint to the Financial Services Ombudsman."

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Smashbox (7 Feb 2009)

Yes, the card issuer will cover you, I would go the CC route. Ask him for his shop name too, and scout around a little to see if you can find any info.


----------



## Neilc78 (7 Feb 2009)

OK. Thanks for the advice. I think what I will do is agree to buy over the phone by credit card. I'll insist on paying in the morning on the condition that he ships it the same day and provides me with a tracking number. If I don't get the tracking number I will call the credit card company and report that something is amiss and request they cancel the transaction.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2009)

If you are getting delivered by courier, or postman even, make sure you open the package in front of them, checking the contents when they arrive.

They could send you anything registered, a bag of dirt even, and claim that they had sent you the item. Especially relevent if buying off ebay!


----------



## Neilc78 (9 Feb 2009)

Well went back to this guy asking to pay by credit card and now he claims he doesn't have the facility to do so. He originally said he did. I smell a rat so I am not proceding. Will have to pay about €150 more in an Irish shop but at least I can have some peace of mind. Thanks for your help.


----------



## odds (10 Feb 2009)

Hi Neil,

I would be very wary of this as I have been stung with exactly the same thing.  These are the details of my case.  If any of them ring true then you may have the same guy as I did.  I was buying a Nikon D700 and received a 2nd chance offer after not winning the auction. The buy it now price was set at my highest bid which was half the list price.  The user provided me with his location, Manchester, his bank account details, in the name of a Mr. J Massiah and a mobile phone number.  After a week or so of not receiving the goods and no communication from the buyer i took my item number and tracked +/- 25 item numbers either side and found the same camera offered with BIN price the same as the highest bids of the bidders above and below me.  The bank wasn't interested in it and know the police and the auctionsite are looking into it.  

It could be someone completely different or it could be the same guy trying the same thing.

Cheers,

O


----------



## Neilc78 (10 Feb 2009)

odds said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I would be very wary of this as I have been stung with exactly the same thing. These are the details of my case. If any of them ring true then you may have the same guy as I did. I was buying a Nikon D700 and received a 2nd chance offer after not winning the auction. The buy it now price was set at my highest bid which was half the list price. The user provided me with his location, Manchester, his bank account details, in the name of a Mr. J Massiah and a mobile phone number. After a week or so of not receiving the goods and no communication from the buyer i took my item number and tracked +/- 25 item numbers either side and found the same camera offered with BIN price the same as the highest bids of the bidders above and below me. The bank wasn't interested in it and know the police and the auctionsite are looking into it.
> 
> ...


 
Actually very similar. I was watching a Nikon D90 on ebay. I asked the seller some question about the item postage. He came back with a story about his shop closing and him having some stuff to sell at a loss. He said if I wasn't successful on the bid to get in contact and make him a reasonable offer for one of the other cameras. I didn't win the camera and went in with a lowish offer thinking he'd haggle a bit with me and come up. He accepted my 1st offer and then offered me his bank details to pay. I asked for his shop name and address and he sent that too. I even contacted the person who won the auction to see how they got on but they wouldn't tell me anything. I suppose all along I was a wee bit suspicious of this guy. When he then changed his tune and said he couldn't accept credit cards I threw my hat at it. This guy was called Wayne Robinson and was in Coventry. 
So are you covered by paypal on your transaction - any hope of seeing your money again? I went and bought from Komplett.ie. Got a friend of mine who is VAT exempt to get it for me (naughty naughty - I know!). €750 is what is cost, most stores here want €1100. Guy in Coventry was giving it to me for €650.


----------

